# Samsung F9000



## HONOR (Aug 17, 2011)

I can’t wait to get home! Thank you Robert and the VE team!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow. I am very much interested in your review on this Samsung unit. I would like to see more pictures as you get time to get them.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow, even the box looks beautiful!  You are one of the very first to get this very very new UHDTV.

Right after you get over the shock of how beautifully designed this ultra thin display has just a .20" thin bezel looks stunning. Then you will immediately notice Samsung's exclusive "One Connect" box that is so easily upgraded to accommodate HDMI 2.0, HEVC and whatever comes down the pike.

Enjoy this beauty for many years to come as it's so well designed for the future.

Thanks for supporting the small independent specialty dealer who enjoys this advanced technology!

-Robert


----------



## HONOR (Aug 17, 2011)

I got home late last night but I managed to setup the f9000. Quick thoughts below: 


Rating out of 10


Black levels- 6.5(I can probably improve the MLL)
PQ- 9.5
Motion handling- 9
Screen uniformity- 7.5
Features- 10(full web browser is excellent)


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Good initial reviews.. Was the unit calibrated? Are you hanging the unit on the wall or it is on a table? Can't wait to see more pictures and reviews! 

Also, how it looks with broadcast signals (NBC, ABC, CBS, etc.)..


----------



## HONOR (Aug 17, 2011)

No, unit came right out of the box. Not sure if I'm going to have this display professionally calibrated, I'm planning on using it for a computer system. I have a couple of pictures/videos I'll upload soon.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

You should have let VE take care of it. They did my F-8500 and it looks great!


----------



## HONOR (Aug 17, 2011)

A couple of pictures and video... not the best camera work. 











Workstation for the F9000(4GTX Titans Water cooled:


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing! 

Is that glare very prominent when watching the tv? Would you need to be in a dark enclosed room or heavy curtains are needed to stop the reflection?

Is the content from blu ray?

How does standard channels look?


----------



## HONOR (Aug 17, 2011)

No, the camera always shows more glare. I pulled 4K content off YouTube. 
I'll hook it up to DTV and blu ray soon. 







tripplej said:


> Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Is that glare very prominent when watching the tv? Would you need to be in a dark enclosed room or heavy curtains are needed to stop the reflection?
> 
> ...


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Great. Thanks for the clarification. I thought the glare was from the screen. So, you get no glare (reflection) when watching it with light? Looking forward to your review and pictures!  

thanks


----------



## HONOR (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you Samsung for dropping the price 2 weeks after I purchased this tv!!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

HONOR said:


> Thank you Samsung for dropping the price 2 weeks after I purchased this tv!!


Give Samsung a call. They may "credit" you with some thing from the Samsung store. You never know till you ask?


----------



## cleveland plasma (Aug 16, 2011)

^^^ As noted, it never hurts to ask.........


HONOR said:


> Workstation for the F9000(4GTX Titans Water cooled:


That right there is a work of art !


----------

